# Pipe tamper



## elkhorn (Feb 18, 2015)

Had a request from a friend for a unique pipe tamper.  This is what I came up with.  Cross-cut African Tamboti wood with a brass tamper on either end.  I'll mail it out tomorrow.

C & C welcome.


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 18, 2015)

That's unique and good looking piece.  Where did you get the tamp ends?


----------



## elkhorn (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks, Phil.  i turned it on a 7 mm tube and the brass tamps are solid brass jewelry box feet from Woodcraft.


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks,

What an outstanding repurpose of a product.  I know a few folks who would like those.

I might borrow that idea. Thanks for inspiring us.

Phil




elkhorn said:


> Thanks, Phil.  i turned it on a 7 mm tube and the brass tamps are solid brass jewelry box feet from Woodcraft.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 18, 2015)

beats the roofing nail that I use!


----------



## Fay Prozora (Feb 18, 2015)

wow! That would make a nice coffee tamper too. I some times fix some espresso coffee and you have to tamp down the coffee once you put it in the little doodad that holds the grounds. I had been using the end of a spoon handle for that but this sure does give me ideas. I might have to borrow this idea and that wood is beautiful!  Great job on it... Fay


----------



## elkhorn (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words, Andrew and Fay.

Andrew, it's a bit safer than your nail:big grin:

Fay, if you want to use it as a coffee tamper, Woodcraft also makes it in a 3/4" diameter.  The ones I used were 1/2".


----------



## Fay Prozora (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks for the ideas.. Will look at the kits and such   Fay


----------



## BocoteMark (Feb 19, 2015)

Great looking tamper!

That tamboti is great stuff, very aromatic.  I picked up a little stick of it from Woodcraft a while back and after turning a pencil with it I've decided I want more.


----------



## elkhorn (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks, Mark.  It is a nice wood. What the picture doesn't really show is the effect of the crosscut wood.  As you rotate it, because of the grain and coloring, it looks oval rather than round. I've made some bolt actions  with this same wood and people are surprised that it is round.


----------



## Sataro (Feb 19, 2015)

Great looking pipe tamper. Very unique looking & nice idea coming up with those brass feet.


----------



## elkhorn (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks, Billy, I appreciate it.


----------



## kruzzer (Feb 19, 2015)

fantastic piece..


----------



## elkhorn (Feb 19, 2015)

I appreciate the compliment, Rich. Thank you.


----------



## Waggoner (Feb 21, 2015)

Really like the wood. I have never seen Tamboti before, very nice. Also like the tamper idea as well.
Great work.


----------



## nava1uni (Feb 22, 2015)

Fay Prozora said:


> wow! That would make a nice coffee tamper too. I some times fix some espresso coffee and you have to tamp down the coffee once you put it in the little doodad that holds the grounds. I had been using the end of a spoon handle for that but this sure does give me ideas. I might have to borrow this idea and that wood is beautiful!  Great job on it... Fay



You can turn a wooden coffee tamper.  I did


----------



## elkhorn (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks, everyone. 

Cindy, you should post a picture of your coffee tamper.


----------



## CoastalRyan (Mar 4, 2015)

If you don't mind me asking how did you join the feet to the tube? Did they just press right in?


----------



## elkhorn (Mar 4, 2015)

Ryan, the end on these brass feet fit perfectly into a 7 mm tube. It is just a press fit.


----------

